# goodbyes



## denverwi (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm leaving friday for my first long term trip (WI to NOLA) and have yet to tell my roommate/bestfriend or my mother that i'm leaving. im awful with goodbyes, what do i say?


----------



## Skit (Sep 24, 2014)

Just be sure to say goodbye. I've pissed off a few friends by making plans to leave without them knowing. Remind them you're not gone forever and you're doing this for you.


----------



## skitter (Sep 24, 2014)

Your momma might try to talk you out of it. Your roommate isn't going to like, default on a lease or miss rent or something, right? that would be kinda shitty .

2


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a grown man and I hate goodbyes, I've left many times without saying a word. For me, saying goodbye is so final and I absolutely hate it. I hate the sadness it brings more than anything. It is something I'd rather not deal with.

For others, it is different. It is a way to tell people you care about that you will not be present for awhile. People are going to miss you.

If I were to leave today, I'd be sure to let everybody know.

Maybe make dinner on Thursday and let everybody know that you would like a ride to the offramp?

Friendly advice:
If you have "loose ends" to tie up, unfinished business, school or whatever...

Be strong and try to do those things.


----------



## denverwi (Sep 24, 2014)

skitter said:


> Your momma might try to talk you out of it. Your roommate isn't going to like, default on a lease or miss rent or something, right? that would be kinda shitty .
> 
> 2


No my roommate is the only one on the lease and has been the only one paying rent, if anything this should make things easier for him


----------



## denverwi (Sep 24, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm a grown man and I hate goodbyes, I've left many times without saying a word. For me, saying goodbye is so final and I absolutely hate it. I hate the sadness it brings more than anything. It is something I'd rather not deal with.
> 
> For others, it is different. It is a way to tell people you care about that you will not be present for awhile. People are going to miss you.
> 
> ...


You're the first person to seem to get where I'm coming from here. I've run away from my ma a lot growing up but I ran away with my roommate and I think if I left now and tried saying goodbye he would cry and beg me to stay or take him with, but he has two jobs (one he loves) and friends and a fucked up kind of family i just dont want to tear him away from. I feel horrible for leaving these people but i feel this urgent need to run away from anywhere that becomes home.


----------



## denverwi (Sep 24, 2014)

I think another factor in my wanting to leave without explaining is the fact i'm a teenage girl, this kind of invalidates anything I say. and the fact that i'm leaving with a human that happens to have a penis will certainly make it look bad. I don't want people to think i'm running off with a boy for silly reasons, and no one I know understands that i can't live like they do. i'm just a silly girl basically is going to be how everyone sees this. Anyone else feel this way? I'd like to hear how some of you explained this to your parents/family/whatever the first time. I figure we all have our own reasons for running but it's general


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 24, 2014)

You probably not considered a roommate if you lived there for free while someone else paid rent. . .


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2014)

If you think your words should be invalidated...so be it.

If you think your circumstances present a somewhat unique challenge...carry on.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 24, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> You probably not considered a roommate if you lived there for free while someone else paid rent. . .



...not where I'm from. 

May have less say, but still roomie. Maybe contributes in a way $ can't bring


----------



## skitter (Sep 24, 2014)

We rarely say goodbye to the majority of people we know. Seems to jinx us, also... Always leave em wanting more! if someone got seriously mad at you for not saying goodbye that would be so petty. 

2


----------



## denverwi (Sep 24, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> You probably not considered a roommate if you lived there for free while someone else paid rent. . .


very complicated situation. We referred to eachother as roommates even when we were homeless. There were times I paid the rent alone too, but we're roommates.


----------

